# Buses that go close to the Frontier La Linea / Gibraltar



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if I can get a a bus, with no changing

from Sotogrande
from Pueblo Nuevo de Guadiaro 
from San Martín del Tesorillo

from Manilva
from Sabinillas 
from La Duquesa 

*to La Linea frontier* 

or do you know the names of the bus operators so that I can try to contact them myself.

I just need to find a place to live that I can commute to very easily and quickly by public transport. I know Algericas and La Linea are close by, but researching other locations before I make a decision. I guess I'll have to do a dummy run the next time I'm over.

Thank you for any replies.

coco


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Buses in La Linea, Cadiz, bus timetables, La Linea public transport, Travel & Tourism information for Andalucia, Spain 

Jo xxx


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

jojo said:


> Buses in La Linea, Cadiz, bus timetables, La Linea public transport, Travel & Tourism information for Andalucia, Spain
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo

Thanks very much for that - really appreciated  
Now I can work out the distance, and see if its doable.
Thanks again!

coco


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dont forget there is a summer timetable and a winter one.. winter ones wont be published yet


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you actually got a job lined up? Cos asking work mates how what they do maybe the best way to go about this??? 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Jo

I haven't got a job lined up yet. What I'm doing is checking out bus routes and locations, to see if it is all worth it. The last thing I want to end up happening is struggling to get to work, etc. that's why I'm doing the research now, before I commit myself to making myself available, when the time comes. I'm hoping to come out may be October, to see if I can put all the information into practice. Sotogrande looks like a nice area, and much cheaper to rend than Gib ...

I've just spoken to someone at Portillo and they said that trains to and from Sotogrande to Linea leave at 8.50am. I think that's what she said! I'd need to leave at least 07.00/07.30am.

I appreciate you asking your mates. Will try to find out from the site you sent the link from.

Thank you!

coco


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

CTSA Portillo run buses between Estepona and La Linea. Their website appears to be down at the moment unfortunately.

The bus station in La Linea is five minutes walk from the border.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Coco77 said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> I haven't got a job lined up yet. What I'm doing is checking out bus routes and locations, to see if it is all worth it. The last thing I want to end up happening is struggling to get to work, etc. that's why I'm doing the research now, before I commit myself to making myself available, when the time comes. I'm hoping to come out may be October, to see if I can put all the information into practice. Sotogrande looks like a nice area, and much cheaper to rend than Gib ...
> 
> ...


There is no train station at Sotogrande or La Linea - I guess you meant bus!
There´s a useful discussion on Tripadvisor here: public transport - Sotogrande Forum - TripAdvisor

Bear in mind Sotogrande isn't a real place, just a purpose-built holiday resort with villas and golf courses. It is dead in winter. I´d be surprised if you could find cheap rent there especially during high season.


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> CTSA Portillo run buses between Estepona and La Linea. Their website appears to be down at the moment unfortunately.
> 
> The bus station in La Linea is five minutes walk from the border.


*Portillo timetable*
Autobuses Portillo - Horarios y Tarifas
http://www.ctsa-portillo.es/ima/pdf/estepona.pdf?1

*
pick up connection at Sotogrande to Estacion Bus La Linea*
http://www.ctmcg.com/doc/horarios/M-240.pdf
arrival times into La Linea is 08.30! A bit tight  

I need to find a bus that would get into La Linea by 07.45/08.00am ... doesn't look like that's possible from Sotogrande.

Thank you.

coco


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Coco77 said:


> *Portillo timetable*
> Autobuses Portillo - Horarios y Tarifas
> http://www.ctsa-portillo.es/ima/pdf/estepona.pdf?1
> 
> ...



If you havent got a job lined up, how do you know what time you'd need to start and you may well find that work colleagues will have all bases covered, tell you the best places or ways of getting in and probably will have some kind of car sharing thing going on! We do that from my office in Fuengirola!

Jo xxx


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Its based on a 09.00 start, although I am mindful that it could be much earlier, that's why I'm trying to find out the bus timetable, to give myself plenty of time. Sotogrande isn't a definite, I'm going to be researching different areas and see how the transport to the Frontier works out best. The car sharing thing sounds good in the mornings, getting home I would be happy to take public transport, it takes me over an hour to get home now, often getting home around 7.00pm+

I've been to Fuengirola, its nice - recently stayed in Torremuelle and travelled around by train to Benealmadena and Torremolino, the latter is not as bad as what has been written about it!

Thank you.

coco


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Coco77 said:


> Its based on a 09.00 start, although I am mindful that it could be much earlier, that's why I'm trying to find out the bus timetable, to give myself plenty of time. Sotogrande isn't a definite, I'm going to be researching different areas and see how the transport to the Frontier works out best. The car sharing thing sounds good in the mornings, getting home I would be happy to take public transport, it takes me over an hour to get home now, often getting home around 7.00pm+
> 
> I've been to Fuengirola, its nice - recently stayed in Torremuelle and travelled around by train to Benealmadena and Torremolino, the latter is not as bad as what has been written about it!
> 
> ...


I live in Torremuelle, its a lovely place. With easy access via train, bus or car to just about anywhere on the costa del sol. I'm not a fan of Torremolinos, but to be honest, most of the seafront towns are all pretty much the same, but Torremolinos seems to be a bit more stuck in the early 70s than the others. I'm not really a "town" kinda person, Torremuelle is just right for me!

Gib reminds me of London on heat. Too much noise, dust and traffic and very cramped. But we're all different
Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thats a first... find a timetable for a bus in case you might find a job... made me smile,


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I typed this in and lost it because my computer crashed in the heat.

coco - I think you'll find that public transport to the Gib border is not exactly a priority amongst Spanish providers. 

I know of many people who commute to Gib - from our village and from Estepona and other places. By far the commonest method is by private car and car sharing. You'll have to be here on the ground to organise a car share. I suspect that it would not be too difficult from here (Jimena), some other inland villages (Los Barrios perhaps)and particularly anywhere up the coast as far as Estepona.


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

jojo said:


> I live in Torremuelle, its a lovely place. With easy access via train, bus or car to just about anywhere on the costa del sol. I'm not a fan of Torremolinos, but to be honest, most of the seafront towns are all pretty much the same, but Torremolinos seems to be a bit more stuck in the early 70s than the others. I'm not really a "town" kinda person, Torremuelle is just right for me!
> 
> Gib reminds me of London on heat. Too much noise, dust and traffic and very cramped. But we're all different
> Jo xxx


I stayed in the hotel opposite Torremuelle train station. A lot of up hill walking. I went into Kwik Save most days to buy bits and pieces.

The trains are excellent compared to London and so much cheaper. On first impressions I liked Gibraltar, but haven't spend days and days there, so will have to get some experience in the different locations to see what I come up with.

Thank you.

coco


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thats a first... find a timetable for a bus in case you might find a job... made me smile,


When you're relying on public transport in my mind it has to be one of the first things to think about. Public transport is in abundance here in London, its not the same in Spain, from what I've gathered so far. 

I don't think finding a job is going to be a problem, as I'm not going to leave my current job before I get one, and also I'm not in a rush. Making a move overseas is kinda a big thing, so researching everything is going to be important.

regards
coco


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

jimenato said:


> I typed this in and lost it because my computer crashed in the heat.
> 
> coco - I think you'll find that public transport to the Gib border is not exactly a priority amongst Spanish providers.
> 
> I know of many people who commute to Gib - from our village and from Estepona and other places. By far the commonest method is by private car and car sharing. You'll have to be here on the ground to organise a car share. I suspect that it would not be too difficult from here (Jimena), some other inland villages (Los Barrios perhaps)and particularly anywhere up the coast as far as Estepona.


Hi

How does the car sharing work with regards to paying the owner for the petrol etc, may be a stupid question, but I've never done this before?

Thank you.

coco


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Some take it in turns to use their car, others who don't drive might help with expenses. I'm with a chap right now and he says he gives his mate a couple of pounds a day.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Coco77 said:


> When you're relying on public transport in my mind it has to be one of the first things to think about. Public transport is in abundance here in London, its not the same in Spain, from what I've gathered so far.
> 
> I don't think finding a job is going to be a problem, as I'm not going to leave my current job before I get one, and also I'm not in a rush. Making a move overseas is kinda a big thing, so researching everything is going to be important.
> 
> ...


On the contrary nearly everywhere else it's excellent and cheap. It's just a Gibraltar thing I guess...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, public transport is great in Spain, much easier, cheaper and much more of it!! I guess the Gib border is the problem. I get the impression that the Spanish side arent too helpful to Gibraltar,so dont go out of their way to help. The you have the border itself which is slow, especially at peak times. The worst time when we went there, we waited over three hours of queuing to get out. The best it took us over an hour.

Personally, I think you should be looking at jobs, arranging interviews first and during as that will give you an idea of times, income and distances from places. You can also then ask those who are interviewing you where they live and how they travel etc

Jo xxx


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

I was referring to the choice of transport that is in abundance here in London ie buses, trams, tubes and trains. Some trains run until the early hours of the morning from East Croydon to Gatwick which I've taken many times, and I've even taken a tube around 6am to work.

If Spain can match that then happy days. 

Looking at one bus timetable M-240 Estepona-La Linea the buses are approximately every 1.5hrs! Going back towards Estepona the last bus is 19.45! What happens after that? Stranded! This route is servicing Spain not Gibraltar so there should be an improved timetable.

I'm not relocating for a while so have plenty of time to research. I'm trained in beauty therapy and will be adding to more skills so will get extra income from that if salaries are dire!

I will putting the feelers out with the agencies and see what the say with regards to salaries, what time people at my level usually start in the investment banking and financial institutions. They may come up with ideas re locations.

coco


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Coco77 said:


> I was referring to the choice of transport that is in abundance here in London ie buses, trams, tubes and trains. Some trains run until the early hours of the morning from East Croydon to Gatwick which I've taken many times, and I've even taken a tube around 6am to work.
> 
> If Spain can match that then happy days.
> 
> ...


You need to look at like for like. Madrids transport system should be likened to London, down in the south of Spain is better than the south coast system in the UK and much cheaper



Jo xxx


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

At least I know what I'm letting myself in for, still new experiences can only be a good thing!

coco


----------

